# [WIFI] Comment configurer une Cardbus TL-WN610G ?

## augustin_meaulnes

Bonjour,

J'ai beau lire des tas de choses sur la manière de configurer une connexion wifi avec le module TP-Link TL-WN610G, je ne parviens pas à me faire une idée claire des outils et du driver à utiliser.

lspci donne:

 *Quote:*   

> 02:01.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI4510 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 02)
> 
> 	Subsystem: Dell Device 0159
> 
> 	Kernel driver in use: yenta_cardbus
> ...

 

Ce qui me laisse penser que le driver ath5k est bien validé.

A propos du driver, j'ai lu des choses contradictoires  : certains préconisent madwifi alors que d'autres préconisent ath5k.

Question 1:  Que dois-je en penser? Quel outil?

Par ailleurs mon point d'accès (Livebox) est configuré en WPA-PSK(TKIP)

A priori j'ai lu que dans ce cas il fallait utiliser wpa_applicant plutôt que   wireless-tools car wireless-tools n'est pas compatible avec des points d'accès en WPA. 

Question 2: Est-ce toujours d'actualité?

Question 3: dans l'hypothèse où je devrais utiliser wpa_applicant le driver ath5k est-il compatible?

Comme rien de ce que j'ai lu ne semble me permettre d'aboutir je voudrais au moins être sûr que je parts sur de bonnes bases.Last edited by augustin_meaulnes on Sat Nov 20, 2010 12:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guilc

1) Utilise ath5k. madwifi c'est un truc vieux qui utilise un bloat binaire pour fonctionner. ath5k est un driver récent complètement réécrit (et qui plus est maintenu dans le kernel)

2) oui, wpa_supplicant est la seule et unique façon de configurer une connexion sur un AP WPA(2), les networkmanager/wicd et compagnie utilisent d'ailleurs tous wpa_supplicant en tache de fond.

3) oui, ça doit. commence par essayer avec -Dwext (qui utilise la pile standard wifi "moderne" des kernel récents), ou si le scan ne passe pas essaye avec -Dmadwifi

----------

## augustin_meaulnes

Merci pour ta réponse.

Mais excuse moi je suis un peu ignard en wifi. C'est quoi D-Wext et Dmadwifi?

Si tu peux me conseiller de la bonne lecture pour tout apprendre sur le wifi, je suis preneur.

----------

## guilc

 *augustin_meaulnes wrote:*   

> Mais excuse moi je suis un peu ignard en wifi. C'est quoi D-Wext et Dmadwifi?

 

C'est une option à passer à wpa_supplicant pour sélectionner le driver à utiliser. L'essentiel est dit là : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-ppc.xml?part=4&chap=4&style=printable#doc_chap2

----------

## augustin_meaulnes

Merci.

je vais reprendre tout ça calmement demain. 

Je suis allé faire un tour sur ton site. ça m'a rappelé que je me suis offert un beau reflex numérique en janvier et que je n'ai pas encore trouvé le temps de m'en servir vraiment.

Je penserai à ton site (très bien présenté) quand je serai décidé.

----------

## augustin_meaulnes

Bonjour,

j'ai suivi la doc Gentoo  pour créer ce fichier  /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

 *Quote:*   

> jaaf-laptop jaaf # cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
> 
> ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
> 
> ctrl_interface_group=0
> ...

 

J'ai aussi suivi la doc Gentoo pour /etc/conf.d/net  (le -Dnl80211 me vient d'une autre doc et semble marcher)

 *Quote:*   

> jaaf-laptop jaaf # cat /etc/conf.d/net
> 
> # This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*
> 
> # scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,
> ...

 

Par contre j'ai trouvé dans une autre doc (car Gentoo vous laisse en plan) une fois les fichiers de config écrits!?

 *Quote:*   

> jaaf-laptop jaaf # wpa_supplicant -Dnl80211 -iwlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
> 
> Trying to authenticate with 00:1d:6a:d5:7d:05 (SSID='Livebox-940C' freq=2437 MHz)
> 
> Trying to associate with 00:1d:6a:d5:7d:05 (SSID='Livebox-940C' freq=2437 MHz)
> ...

 

```
jaaf-laptop jaaf # wpa_supplicant -Dnl80211 -iwlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
```

 *Quote:*   

> Trying to authenticate with 00:1d:6a:d5:7d:05 (SSID='Livebox-940C' freq=2437 MHz)
> 
> Trying to associate with 00:1d:6a:d5:7d:05 (SSID='Livebox-940C' freq=2437 MHz)
> 
> Associated with 00:1d:6a:d5:7d:05
> ...

 

Quand je vais dans les outils réseau: l'interface wlan0 est bien marquée "active" mais quand je lance mon navigateur Internet , ça ne fonctionne pas.

Que manque-t-il ?

----------

## guilc

l'association semble fonctionner avec le module nl80211

Ceci-dit, pas besoin de lancer la commande wpa_supplicant à la main. Fait un 

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start
```

 Ca revient au même et tu pourra l'ajouter au démarrage du PC si nécessaire  :Wink: 

Qu'on soit sûr que le DHCP a bien fonctionné, commence par nous donner le résultat de la commande 

```
ip addr show dev wlan0
```

Tant qu'à faire aussi la commande 

```
ip route
```

----------

## augustin_meaulnes

Qu'en penses-tu?

 *Quote:*   

> jaaf-laptop jaaf # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0
> 
> bash: /etc/init.d/net.wlan0: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
> 
> jaaf-laptop jaaf # 
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> jaaf-laptop jaaf # ip addr show dev wlan0
> 
> bash: ip : commande introuvable
> ...

 

----------

## RaX

Bonsoir,

Pour ta première question un petit

# ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.wlan0

devrait réglé ton problème et pour la commande ip:

# emerge -av sys-apps/iproute2

----------

## augustin_meaulnes

Bonjour et merci.

Comme je suis plutôt couche tôt et lève tôt, nous avons un peu de mal à nous croiser.

Après avoir fait ce que tu indiques dans ton dernier post, voici le récit d'un démarrage

Après le démarrage dans "Outils réseau" je vois que wlan0 est resté inactif.

je fais comme tu m'as indiqué

```
jaaf@jaaf-laptop ~ $ su

Mot de passe : 

jaaf-laptop jaaf # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start
```

 *Quote:*   

> bash: /etc/init.d/net.wlan0: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

 

```
jaaf-laptop jaaf # /etc/init.d/net.lo start
```

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/conf.d/net: line 10: Erreur de syntaxe près du symbole inattendu « "dhcp" »
> 
> /etc/conf.d/net: line 10: `config_Livebox-940C=( "dhcp" )'
> 
> * WARNING:  net.lo has already been started.

 

```
jaaf-laptop jaaf # wpa_supplicant -Dnl80211 -iwlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Trying to authenticate with 00:1d:6a:d5:7d:05 (SSID='Livebox-940C' freq=2437 MHz)
> 
> Trying to associate with 00:1d:6a:d5:7d:05 (SSID='Livebox-940C' freq=2437 MHz)
> ...

 

Dans les "Outils réseau" en rafraichissant l'affichage je vois que l'innterface wlan0 est devenue active.

Depuis un deuxième terminal

```
jaaf@jaaf-laptop ~ $ su

Mot de passe : 

jaaf-laptop jaaf # ip addr show dev wlan0
```

 *Quote:*   

> 4: wlan0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state UP qlen 1000
> 
>     link/ether 00:1d:0f:b6:1d:1b brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

 

```
jaaf-laptop jaaf # 

jaaf-laptop jaaf # ip route
```

 *Quote:*   

> 192.168.1.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.1.29 
> 
> 127.0.0.0/8 dev lo  scope link 
> 
> default via 192.168.1.1 dev eth0 
> ...

 

J'ai comme l'impression que ce n'est pas un problème spécifique wifi mais plutôt un problème de routage. A ton avis?

----------

## guilc

 *Quote:*   

> bash: /etc/init.d/net.wlan0: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

 

Faut croire que le lien n'est pas correctement fait.

Car cette commande c'est ce qui va te permettre de ne pas taper ta ligne avec wpa_supplicant, c'est le script qui le fait tout seul

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/conf.d/net: line 10: Erreur de syntaxe près du symbole inattendu « "dhcp" »
> 
> /etc/conf.d/net: line 10: `config_Livebox-940C=( "dhcp" )'
> 
> * WARNING: net.lo has already been started.

 

Enlève ces lignes de ton fichier de conf, elle ne servent à rien et semblent gêner les script d'init

```
config_Livebox-940C=( "dhcp" )

routes_Livebox-940C=( "default via 192.168.1.1" ) 
```

Je suis sans doute un peu lent à la détente en ce moment. Mais en fait c'est normal. Comme te le montre le résultat de la commande "ip addr show dev wlan0", l'interface réseau n'a pas eu d'adresse IP attribuée (ni de route) et c'est.... normal compte tenu de la manière dont tu active le réseau !

Solution 1 propre : tu corriges le lien (ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.wlan0) puis tu actives le wifi avec /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start qui s'occupe de tout : lancer wpa_cupplicant ET lancer dhcp

Solution 2 bricolage : tu continues à lancer wpa_supplicant à la main, mais derrière il faut penser à lancer le client dhcp ! (dhcpcd wlan0)

----------

## augustin_meaulnes

Je t'envois ce post en wifi. Merci, il y  a du progrès.

Néanmoins.

```
jaaf-laptop jaaf # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start
```

 *Quote:*   

> * Starting wlan0
> 
>  *   Configuration not set for wlan0 - assuming DHCP
> 
>  *   Bringing up wlan0
> ...

 

La même chose pendant la phase de boot. Alors en désespoir de cause:

```

jaaf-laptop jaaf # wpa_supplicant -Dnl80211 -iwlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
```

 *Quote:*   

> Trying to authenticate with 00:1d:6a:d5:7d:05 (SSID='Livebox-940C' freq=2437 MHz)
> 
> Trying to associate with 00:1d:6a:d5:7d:05 (SSID='Livebox-940C' freq=2437 MHz)
> 
> Associated with 00:1d:6a:d5:7d:05
> ...

 

Autre terminal

```
jaaf-laptop jaaf # dhcpcd wlan0
```

 *Quote:*   

> wlan0: dhcpcd 4.0.15 starting
> 
> wlan0: broadcasting for a lease
> 
> wlan0: offered 192.168.1.30 from 192.168.1.1
> ...

 

ça marche comme ça.

Question: pourquoi ça ne marche pas avec 

le boot ou avec 

```
jaaf-laptop jaaf # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start
```

?

----------

## geekounet

Hello, peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## augustin_meaulnes

OK je veux bien mais je ne suis pas certain de comprendre.

Mon problème est bien qu'avec tout ce que je lis sur le forum et dans la documentation je n'arrive pas à identifier quel driver utiliser?

Partout on me dit d'utiliser wext  (ou madwifi) et pour moi ça ne marche qu'avec nl80211.

De plus je n'arrive pas à avoir une configuration qui marche seule au démarrage. 

Alors si je ne respecte pas les règles dis moi en quoi.

----------

## ghoti

 *les conventions de notre forum wrote:*   

> Le format des titres des sujets
> 
> [ ...]
> 
> Le format choisi est : [THEME] description (état)
> ...

 

Un titre acceptable serait par exemple : [WiFi] Comment configurer une carte TL-WN610G ?

 :Wink: 

----------

## augustin_meaulnes

OK merci pour tes explications. je corrige.

----------

## guilc

Si ça marche avec nl80211 et pas wext ni madwifi, tant mieux : nl80211 est la "version montante" : interface de contrôle unifiée plus récente que wext (mais pas nécessairement gérée par tous les drivers). Donc si ça roule pour toi comme ça, tant mieux !

Par contre, je ne vois toujours pas pourquoi lancé via le script d'init le dhcp timeoute. le script d'init fait exactement la même chose que tes 2 lignes de commande...

----------

## augustin_meaulnes

C'est aussi ce que je me dis.

----------

